# hi everyone



## hoo (Sep 25, 2007)

hi everybody.

I come from Hong Kong..

My English is not so good because I am just F.1

I am sorry about that if you can't understand my words.

I have keep:

Leptomantis albella x 3

In hong kong there have only a few people like feed mantis..

So there are only a few shop sell mantis.

I will post more photo later. :wink:

hoo


----------



## Deutschherper (Sep 25, 2007)

Welcome!

I can understand you.


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 25, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 25, 2007)

Hello Hoo, and welcome to Ohio!


----------



## hoo (Sep 25, 2007)

hi..everybody


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome! If you type in Chinese, a few people here will understand it... 好似我甘...


----------



## hoo (Sep 26, 2007)

> Welcome! If you type in Chinese, a few people here will understand it... 好似我甘...


你係香港人?


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 26, 2007)

> > Welcome! If you type in Chinese, a few people here will understand it... 好似我甘...
> 
> 
> 你係香港人?


唔系啊，但系我会讲广东话。 对唔住我用简体来写野。 8)


----------

